# cloudy slime coat visible



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

need help saltwater kings... i recently set up a marine tank.. 50gallons. its been runnin for bout 6 weeks now.. i finally added some fish... a damsel bout a week ago.. some hermits.. some mushrooms... they've all been doin fine.. BUT.
i added a maroon clown bout 3 days ago and he CROAKED.. he started gettin a cloudy white slime coat..... kinda like fungus.. then i woke up one mornin and he'd already gone to fish heaven.. so today i added a occelaris clown.. and i notice his face is starting to get the cloudy slime as well.. i'll do a water check 2morrow but would like some input from you guys.. 
thanks.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

when you say running 6 weeks- do you mean with live rock or sand, like so it's cycled?
if not, it could be the stress of heightended waste levels making the fish more open to disease. Several mounths ago, I lost most of my fish,first my flame angel, then my clowns. They had what it seems like your fish did, the slime coat comming off, cloudy eyes, but with spots too, ich I think, but the spots seemed so much smaller then ich I'd seen in freshwater fish. I had one die hard damsel that made it. The fish had been living together for like 3 monthes with no problems. (I hadn't added any new fish, only mushroms and a soft coral, so i imagine the disease could have been brought in through them, ). They too this day, are still threiving. I added some new fish bout a month later. They too died, except for the damsel. I then changed out all my cartges, filter, skimmer and like half my water and let the tank run for about another month. I added some new fish (mabe like 2 months ago), and they are doing great

My suggestion would be to get that clown out and put him in a hospital tank to treat him, since you already added inverts its hard to treat the tank, there are several medacines out there that are reef/invert safe. But i would let your system run a while, then maybe try with some cheap fish to see if they make- I donno what else, short of restarting the whole system
best of luck, hope he pulls through


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thanks. yeah it ran with live sand for 1 week then i added 25lbs of live rock.. then let it run its course.. so i dono either.. i'll take him out and see what happens. thanks.!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

test your water and get back to us..

might have some ammonia present..


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Your Clown probably suffers from brooklynella.. not 100% sure but its a common illness in marine tanks and clowns are known to buy that parasite.

First signs are rapid breathing, then current and cloudy eyes and at the end slime coat sloughing off in large ropey sheets..

Brook kills really fast, and readings I came across at other forums when I had that sort of probs. all suggest Formalin dip. Formalin (37%) you can score at LFS. I never did it and I don't wanna misguide you so you'll have to use goggle or reefcentral.com for instructions.

Further more it's needed to understand that most of wild fish carry all different sort of parasites and remain healthy. It is only when they are caught (most likely with cyanide







) and shipped that they are stressed and weakened. Than parasite take over. Needless to say it wont only kill the new fish but also introduce dangerous risks to your tank. Thats why it's wise to use quarantine tank before dumping your new bought wild fish into the main system.

There is another common worm parasite in clown world. If you see a long white poop hanging out of it's ass you'll know you have infected clown. When you notice that use dewormer such as Pipzine or Hexa-Mit.

I lost several clown fish to parasites and learned my lesson hard way... Good luck


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

YUP. brooklynella it is.. did alot of reading. thanks


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

is your remaining fish still holdin up, it breaks my heart to see them die :sad:


----------

